# Norwegian: dritings



## littlepond

Hei alle sammen!

In Episode 1 of NRK TV/web series "Blank", after having met a Tinder match the previous night, which did not go that great, just ok-ish, a girl is indecisive whether to send a message to him the next day. She thinks that she will text him, saying hei, then "Shit, jeg var dritings. Sorry hvis jeg ble for slitsom." What's "dritings"? I didn't find it in a dictionary, so maybe it's some slang or jargon?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Svenke

It's slang.
We have slang expressions like _drita full_ and _drit(t)full_, which mean 'very drunk'. _Drit(t)_ is literally 'excrement, dirt'.
Based on such expressions, we have formed _dritings _with the same meaning.
_-ings_ is a suffix which (as far as I know) is used only in slang words (nouns and adjectives), like _rullings _'cigarette rolled by hand', _hundrings _'100 kroner note', _skjerpings _'concentration, being serious', cf. _skjerpe seg_ (used mostly in commands: _Skjerpings! _'get a grip!).


----------



## littlepond

Thanks a lot, Svenke, for such a comprehensive reply!


----------



## woggle

So was she basically saying "Sorry I was sh!tty"?


----------



## littlepond

I think she was meaning that she didn't put up a good show (to impress the guy). The girl's character is kind of insecure in the series.


----------



## raumar

Well, if we translate the whole text "Shit, jeg var dritings. Sorry hvis jeg ble for slitsom." to standard English, we get something like "Shit, I was really drunk. I'm sorry if I became a nuisance". If we shall convert this from standard English to slang English, I'm not the right person to ask - I'll leave that to you.


----------



## littlepond

Thanks, @raumar!


----------



## winenous

raumar said:


> If we shall convert this from standard English to slang English, I'm not the right person to ask - I'll leave that to you.


From what I have read here, the best slang translation of "dritings" is probably "shit-faced".

But what I don't fully understand is the Norwegian word written above as "shit". Is that the English word, which has now been adopted by Norwegian speakers? Or is it really the more polite Norwegian expletive spelled "skitt"?


----------



## Svenke

_Shit _is the English word. Bokmål _skitt _is pronounced the same and may be used in a similar way. But _skitt _is more often used in expressions like _skitt au_ 'oh well never mind' (literally 'shit too') and _skitt la gå_ with a similar meaning (literally: 'shit let go'). Of course, they are all colloquial.


----------



## winenous

Svenke said:


> _Shit _is the English word. Bokmål _skitt _is pronounced the same and may be used in a similar way. But _skitt _is more often used in expressions like _skitt au_ 'oh well never mind' (literally 'shit too') and _skitt la gå_ with a similar meaning (literally: 'shit let go'). Of course, they are all colloquial.


Thank you - it's good to know.

But the literal translation of "skitt" is "dirt" isn't it? Or is that something else that has changed?


----------



## Svenke

I would say that _skitt _most often means 'dirt' (not specifically 'feces'). But it can also mean 'feces' and more generally 'something worthless'.

Bokmålsordboka 
NAOB


----------



## winenous

Svenke said:


> I would say that _skitt _most often means 'dirt' (not specifically 'feces'). But it can also mean 'feces' and more generally 'something worthless'.
> 
> Bokmålsordboka
> NAOB


Thanks again. 

Will try to remember to check dictionary first next time!


----------

